# [Greetings from a Mastermind!]



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello! My name is Evaline. I'm an INTJ. \m/
I enjoy German Industrial, Dostoevsky and long walks in the rain. :laughing:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Sunshine Girl and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Sunshine Girl. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

hi, welcome. every time i meet an INTJ, esp. female, i picture Daria. if you remember her.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you like thunderstorms?


----------



## asbreathingflows (Jul 19, 2009)

Greetings!

All you need to know about PC: _Alle reden vom Wetter. Wir nicht :wink:
_


----------



## carnallace (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome Evaline! I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here.
Who doesn't like long walks in the rain? All the mud, and the sopping clothes, and clingy hair.. lovely. ;]


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations like minded person.

I like your likes.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Another INT female, the kids will be happy. :wink:


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. And yes, Ben, I love thunderstorms.



asbreathingflows said:


> Greetings!
> 
> All you need to know about PC: _Alle reden vom Wetter. Wir nicht :wink:_


 Warum? :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hi, and welcome. I hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I approve. :tongue:


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> I approve. :tongue:


 woohoo! lol.


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, how do you get gold? I've only been a member for a couple hours and I already have a bunch.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

you be awesome like all INT's :laughing:
jk i dont fully understand it either!
welcome :happy:


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

haha! Well then, I guess it makes sense. ^_^
And thanks. =]


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

your welcome :laughing:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Sunshine Girl said:


> Hello! My name is Evaline. I'm an INTJ. \m/
> I enjoy German Industrial, Dostoevsky and long walks in the rain. :laughing:


Welcome, name twin! :laughing:


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Welcome, name twin! :laughing:


sunshine, how could you copy this poor innocent new members name :crazy:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sunshine Girl said:


> Hello! My name is Evaline. I'm an INTJ. \m/
> I enjoy German Industrial, Dostoevsky and long walks in the rain. :laughing:


Love it. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

mrmatt said:


> sunshine, how could you copy this poor innocent new members name :crazy:


Because I am an evil, evil person. My heart is as black as night. :crazy:


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

"sunshine-ESFJ-The Caregiver"

*cough*BS*cough*

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

mrmatt said:


> "sunshine-ESFJ-The Caregiver"
> 
> *cough*BS*cough*
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Love you too, darlin'.


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Welcome, name twin! :laughing:


 hehe Hi! ^_^


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunshine Girl said:


> Hello! My name is Evaline. I'm an INTJ. \m/
> I enjoy German Industrial, Dostoevsky and long walks in the rain. :laughing:



Greetings Evaline! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I'm assuming your German then? hehe


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Lance said:


> Greetings Evaline! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I'm assuming your German then? hehe


 ha No, actually. I just have German heritage and I love any and all things German [except for Tokio Hotel. ew]. roud:


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey welcome to the site, glad to have more int's. You get the gold from posting.


----------



## HenRickunit (Aug 26, 2009)

WHAT THE HHHEEE..............ELCOME TO THE FORUM
Here's a song for you to listen while browsing.
YouTube - Primal Light - Guilty Gear X


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

^ha, um.. Is that a good or bad reaction? If that's a bad reaction, don't worry, I just changed it to a picture of Marcel Duchamp. yummm.


----------



## HenRickunit (Aug 26, 2009)

Sunshine Girl said:


> ^ha, um.. Is that a good or bad reaction? If that's a bad reaction, don't worry, I just changed it to a picture of Marcel Duchamp. yummm.


 No I'm just being silly :tongue:

What was that thing. It was a cool creepy thing.
I liked it.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

^Thanks!



HenRickunit said:


> No I'm just being silly :tongue:
> 
> What was that thing. It was a cool creepy thing.
> I liked it.


 It was the cover of an album called The Jewels by a band called Einstürzende Neubauten. I'm in love with them. <3


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Sunshine Girl!


----------

